# Case International first tractor Questions



## scood1 (Apr 12, 2012)

when i have the case 52" Tiller hooked up should that be a tight hook up in the three point hitch
should ther be any sway in the implement?
this is just the first of what looks to be many more Questions
:usa:


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

you dont want any sway,tighten her up.


----------



## scood1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the tiller
Next question, does the tighten her up theory hold true for 48" bush hog
I tightened it up and broke the turn buckle, "Twice"
At the welders shop they told me it has to have some play or it will break again
All this being said how about using my 48" Box Blade, tighten or leave some play?????


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What year is that Case International? I have an '04 that uses steel straps and pins to stop the sway of any implement. Also keeps the three point lifting arms from catching on the tires. I keep my implements as tight as the pins will allow, but there is still some amount of movement or sway. I think you'd want to keep the three point hitch centered between the wheels and the least amount of sway you can get, so you have more control, but not so tight as you end up busting your turn buckles.


----------



## scood1 (Apr 12, 2012)

tractor is a 1991 235 hydro with 18 hp Mitsubishi
My friend at the welding shop may name me "turn-buckle buster" LOL
thanks for the info


----------



## scood1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a new Question about the hydrolic lift handel
the spring that is suppose to kick the handel back to the hold position is missing (well I lost it) does anyone have an example as to how it goes back on and what size springs to use???


----------

